# Makrojahr 2013



## Conny (28. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

dann möchte ich doch mal wieder mein Lieblingsthema eröffnen 
Ich fotografiere zwar mittlerweile auch andere Dinge, teilweise viel größere wie Eisenbahnen und Megariesen-Bagger, 
aber mein Herz gehört immer noch der Makrofotografie.
Zu meinen absoluten Highlights 2012 gehörten mehrere Libellenschlupfe. 
Und da es mehrere waren, konnte ich auch 2 vom Anfang an fotografieren. 
Das Filmen müssen wir noch üben! sagt mein Mann. Er mag meine HF-HD-Filme nicht 
Das ist mein Lieblingsbild dazu finde ich das Gedicht Stufen von Hermann Hesse sehr passend.
Aus urheberrechtlicher Sicht darf es leider nicht zitiert werden, also selber googlen.


----------



## Conny (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,
und hier noch mal ein ausgewachsenes Exemplar.


----------



## Conny (7. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

eines meiner ersten Makros im Jahr 2013 mit meiner neuen gebrauchten Linse. 
Der Massstab dürfte so 2:1 sein, es ist das Innere einer Krokusblüte.
Das Insekt war nicht eingeladen und winzig  ca. 5mm


----------



## Digicat (7. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Conny



Gratuliere zum Canon MP-E 65 ...


----------



## Springmaus (7. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

oh oh das neue ahr noch nicht richtig angefangen und ich werd schon wieder

neidisch auf diese tollen Bilder !!

Ich krieg das nicht so toll hin 


Aber bitte weiter so mit Euren tollen Bildern


----------



## bilderzaehler (7. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eines meiner ersten Makros im Jahr 2013 mit meiner neuen gebrauchten Linse.
> Der Massstab dürfte so 2:1 sein, es ist das Innere einer Krokusblüte.
> ...



Hi Conny,

gratuliere zur Lupe, die will ich auch noch irgendwann  Muss aber langsam machen, habe am Samstag mein Equipment um die 5D MK III erweitert. Und heut kam das EF 24-70/2,8 II dazu. Jetzt bin ich fleissig am Lernen . . . der AF der Neuen ist der Oberhammer.

 Thomas


----------



## Gunnar (8. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...hier mal passend zur Jahreszeit...die Vase im Büro musste herhalten.


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Gunnar

Sehr schönes __ Schneeglöckchen ...

Du hast doch eine Oly OM-D EM-5 ...
Welches Makro ?

Oly m.Zuiko 12-50/3.5-6.3 mit Makrofunktion
Oly m.Zuiko 60/2.8 Makro
oder
Pana/Leica Elmarit 45/2.8 OIS Makro

Ich betreibe an meiner Pana G5 das letztere ...


----------



## Gunnar (8. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Helmut.

Danke.
Am Anfang hatte ich nur das Kit-Objektiv 12-50 wie du ja weist.
Dann hatte ich mir im letzten Jahr den Makroconverter MCON-PO1 gekauft, der allerdings nicht am Kit-Obj. passt.
Also habe ich mir eine passsende Linse dafür gekauft, das M.Zuiko 40-150/4-5,6.
..und damit habe ich das Glöckchen abgelichtet, natürlich mit Converter - RAW
Aufnahmemodus A
Brennweite 120 - 1/250s F5.3 ISO 2500 MF

...ist schon wahnsinn, was noch bei ISO2500 rauskommt!
...wenn das Licht die nächsten Tage besser wird, werde ich auch mit dem Pan 100-300 fleißig üben....


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Gunnar

Ist schon ein Wahnsinn ...

Mit einem Novoflex MicroPod hättest allerdings mit ISO 100 fotografieren können (nicht das die ISO 2500 übermäßig rauschen, aber durch das Entrauschen verliert man halt auch Details) und es wäre wirklich Knackscharf.
Speziell mit dem Makroconverter und dem 40-150 wird es freihand schon schwer nicht zu verwackeln.
Was Dir allerdings sehr gut bei deinem __ Schneeglöckchen gelungen ist.

Ich war gerade im Garten und habe auch was gefunden
   

Und das obligatorische Schneeglöckchen
 

Mit der Panasonic Lumix G5 und dem Pana/Leica Elmarit 45/2.8 Makro vom Stativ/Fernauslöser fotografiert.


----------



## Gunnar (8. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



Digicat schrieb:


> mit einem  Novoflex MicroPod



....Helmut, Danke für den Tipp, muß ich mir unbedingt besorgen.
auch deine Fotos


----------



## pema (8. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
__ Schneeglöckchen kann ich zumindest jetzt auch schon bieten

petra


----------



## Conny (8. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hm, ein Glöckchen habe ich auch noch
 

Für diese bodennahen Aufnahmen kann man auch schon mal ein Kirschkernkissen verwenden. 
Für mich ist immer wichtig, dass die Schärfe da ist, wo sie hin soll. Dafür darf eben nix wackeln.

@Thomas da hast du dir aber etwas Feines 
gegönnt 
@Helmut wieder ein Haken auf meiner Wunschliste


----------



## Gunnar (11. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...die Hoffnung auf  Frühling.....:beten


----------



## gappakoenig (11. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich wieder wirklich tolle Makros, die auch 2013 Lust auf mehr machen. Leider hat sich bei uns wieder der Winter festgesetzt - es schneit und ist ziemlich kalt. Habe aber vor ein paar Tagen bei frühlingshaftem Wetter u. a. diese ersten Makros für dieses Jahr versucht und dachte schon, es könnte so weitergehen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland

Gerd


----------



## Gunnar (12. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Gerd, die Foto sind super, das mit der  Eidechse ist besonders toll gelungen 
...du hast Recht, da bekommt man Lust auf mehr.....


----------



## Limnos (12. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Hier hab ich mal einen kleinen Seestern Ø 9mm abgelichtet. Sie vermehren sich in meinem Aquarium durch Teilung. Das dottergelbe ist der ausgestülpte Magen, mit dem Algenbelag der Scheibe verdaut wird.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Rainbow Lorikeet (Wildvogel)
Die frechen Gesellen sind sehr zutraulich, man muss aufpassen, dass sie sich nicht auf das Objektiv setzen.


----------



## bernd1 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

diese Ameise war im Eiltempo unterwegs und die Hauswand in Richtung Dach unterwegs. Habe sie gerade noch erwischt...


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus

Schnee und Blümchen ...

__ Schneeglöckchen von gestern
 

Von Heute
__ Frühlingsknotenblume (Leucojum vernum)
   

und eine Primel kämpfte sich durch den Schnee


----------



## Gunnar (20. März 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Tja Bernd, Ameisen sind leider bei uns noch nicht unterwegs...nur Schnee ist zu sehen
...aber hier ein paar Nutur-Makros


----------



## Limnos (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Nach dem Eis ein bisschen Frühling !

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gunnar (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...sehr schön Wolfgang, endlich Frühling!!...bei uns ab Montag bis zu 20grad angesagt!!


----------



## Gunnar (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...Pollendieb


----------



## Gunnar (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

..."Tränen" vom __ Wein....aufgenommen heute morgen....


----------



## Conny (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

ja, nun fängt die richtige Makro-Zeit an 
Ich bin zwar noch nciht wirklich in der richtigen Stimmung, weil der Garten und der Teich noch jede Menge Zeit absorbieren, aber das wird noch.
Dieser kam so nah und wollte unbedingt fotografiert werden 
@Gunnar ich musste den __ Wein auch zum Weinen bringen, schöne Bilder.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallöchen...
Auch von mir ein paar Bilder zum lange herbeigesehnten Frühling 
Hi, Conny, ich möchte auch mal so ein Kerlchen vor die Linse kriegen. Leider hat sich noch keiner eingestellt ( mein Teich ist jetzt bald 1 Jahr alt) 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Doris (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

huhu
ja, es geht wieder los. Die Kamera wird wieder hervorgekramt, aufgeladen und es wird wieder um den Teich geschlichen.
 

  ​


----------



## Doris (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

@ Goldkäferchen
 was ist das für eine tolle Frühlingswiese - das muss ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten 

@ Conny
wieder ein superschönes Bild
Hoffe dass wir wieder einige __ Frösche mehr bekommen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi, Doris 
Die Krokuswiese  (leider nicht bei mir) findest Du im Britzer Garten (ehemals BUGA) in Berlin. Freu' mich schon auf die Tulpenshow, Dann kommen wieder mal ein paar Bilder  zum Nachmachen . Leider kann ich mit Froschbildern nicht dienen. Hab meinen Teich jetzt knapp ein Jahr , aber es will sich noch kein Fröschlein einstellen.
Liebe Grüße zum Alfsee
Goldkäferchen


----------



## bernd1 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi,
tolle Bilder! Die hier sind vor 1 Woche entstanden:


----------



## Gunnar (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...Sumpfi mit Gäste...das eine Blatt wurde vom Wind umgelegt....


----------



## pema (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
Frühling bei den Farnen.

petra


----------



## Gunnar (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Tolle Aufnahme Petra.

...ich habe hier eine Blutpflaume, das erste Bild (vom Freitag) vor dem öffnen der Blüte, dann mit Gast und schließlich die wundervolle Blüte von gestern. Der ganze Baum steht in voller Pracht...leider nur für ein paar Tage


----------



## Limnos (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hier noch ein paar Makros aus meinem Garten!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Danke Gunnar

petra


----------



## zuppinger (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Weder Makro noch Teichfoto, aber eine selbstbewusste Meise ist doch auch etwas wert!

 

Weitere Fotos unter http://zuppinger.jimdo.com/


----------



## zuppinger (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Überredet: Nicht gerade ein klassisches Makro, aber ich war mit Tele auf der Wiese unterwegs.


----------



## Limnos (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Hier mal wieder eine kleine "Blütenlese"

Auf in den Mai
Wolfgang


----------



## rofalix (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Und hier mal noch mein Lieblingsbild von einer __ Erdkröte in unserem Teich...


----------



## Conny (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

hier sind wieder tolle Bilder zusammen gekommen.
Ganz besonders gefällt mir die __ Erdkröte, unsere hockt leider unterm Steg und es ist kein Herankommen.
Petra, dein Farn sieht auch spannend aus, so einen Farn habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Bei uns war heute Massenschlupf angesagt, 5 __ Vierfleck und unzählige Frühe Adonislibellen.
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was so ein relativ kleiner Teich so an Leben hervorbringt.


----------



## Blue2002 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



Gunnar schrieb:


> ...ich habe hier eine Blutpflaume, das erste Bild (vom Freitag) vor dem öffnen der Blüte, dann mit Gast und schließlich die wundervolle Blüte von gestern. Der ganze Baum steht in voller Pracht...leider nur für ein paar Tage



Wow, soviele tolle Fotos 

Gunnar, danke für das Foto der Blutpflaume - dieser Baum steht schon seit längerem auf meiner Pflanzliste und wird spätestens nächstes Jahr in meinen Garten einziehen.


----------



## Gunnar (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...na Manuela, da hoffe ich nur, daß dein Spaten bald ARBEITEN kann!! Such dir schon einen tollen Platz für diese wundervolle Pflanze aus!

...kann die Meinung von Conny nur teilen, denn das Foto der __ Erdkröte ist wirklich super gelungen.

...los Kollegen, weitere tolle Fotos erwünscht!!!!!


----------



## VolkerN (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Ich hab noch Makroaufnahmen von einem Molch anzubieten der sich auf unsrer Terasse "die Fuesse vertreten hat"


----------



## bilderzaehler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Heute konnte ich meinem Frosch mit dem 100er-Makro auf die Pelle rücken. Bild ist ungeschnitten . . . Abstand keine 30 cm . . . Blende 16 bei 1/30"


----------



## Kolja (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Sehr schön der Frosch. Die eingeschränkten Farben, die Position des Frosches, mir gefällts.

Man hat der ein fettes Grinsen.


----------



## Limnos (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Das reizte mich, mal ganz nah ran zu gehen! 1) Bischofskappe, 2) Kulturheidelbeere  3) Brauner Storchenschnabel  4) Gemswurz  5) Vielwurzelige Wasserlinse
6) __ Judasbaum

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bilderzaehler (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hab gestern die erste __ Frühe Adonislibelle an der Pfütze gesichtet . . . nicht ganz in der Schärfenebene . . . aber ich fand das Bokeh so schön.

Euch einen schönen Feiertag . . . Thomas


----------



## Sternenstaub (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo an Alle,
bei uns ist es endlich wieder soweit, dass meine Lieblinge blühen, aber seht selbst.
lG Angelika


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo, Angelika 
Wunderschön Deine __ Pfingstrosen !
Bei uns siehst Du man gerade ein paar kleine Knospen .
Wir sind hier im nördl. Umland von Berlin mindestens 3 Wochen zurück.
LG
Goldkäferchen
:cu


----------



## Gunnar (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...sehr schöne Bilder wieder hinzugekommen!!! super

Bei uns ist der Fiberklee an der REIHE zu blühen...einige Knospen sind bereits geöffnet-wundervoll 

  

...und noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Garten...


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Ich hab auch ein Frühlingsfoto:


----------



## Gunnar (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...Christine, was wird sich da entwicklen???

Hab noch was schönes von gestern....einen __ Gelbrandkäfer, den ich aus dem Skimmer retten konnte.
Nach dem Fotoschooting hat er seine Flügel getrocknet und ist mit lautem brummen einfach davongeflogen....


----------



## koile (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Makrojäger !

Ich möchte Euch einige Bilder die ich heute rund um 

den Teich gemacht habe zeigen .


    Es wünscht Euch ein schönes Wochenende

                                         Gerd


----------



## koile (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Und noch welche !


lg Gerd


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

moin Gerd,
sehr schöne Bilder!
Vor allem die letzten 2 gefallen mir persönlich besonders gut


----------



## pema (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen, 
das wird wieder ein gutes Makrojahr...sieht man ja jetzt schon an den tollen Fotos.
Der __ Gelbrandkäfer ist wirklich ein schönes Tier
Aber vergesst doch den Libellenthread nicht - der ist noch ganz leer und wartet auf die ersten Libellenfotos.

petra


----------



## FBeer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Ihr wollte Macros?


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

jaaaaaaaaaaa tolltoll


----------



## fermate (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Frank,

das sind tolle grafische Fotos,
die sehe ich gerahmt in Wohnungen hängen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bilderzaehler (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Frank . . . auch von mir Applaus . . . tolle Arbeiten 

LieGrü . . . Thomas


----------



## bilderzaehler (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Aktuell von heute morgen . . . da noch ohne Regen . . . Schlupf einer Azurjungfer. Aufnahmesituation war alles andere als die gewünschte eines Fotografen . . . aber festhalten wollte ich die Situation doch. War es doch der erste miterlebte Schlupf in meiner im letzten Sommer angelegten Minipfütze.

Seit heute mittag übrigens Regen . . . und der nicht zu wenig. Dennoch allen schöne Pfingsten.

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


    Canon EOS 5D Mark III
    Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM

    100.0 mm
    f8
    1/100
    ISO 800
    +2/3EV


----------



## bernd1 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,
... hier noch 2 Bilder von gestern.


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Bernd,
sehr schön - aber wer ist der kleine Kerl auf Foto 1?
petra


----------



## bernd1 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Petra uns alle anderen,

Bild 1 ist rein zufällig entstanden, als ich Bilder von Kaulquappen gamacht habe und später bei der Sichtung am PC die Schnecke mit den 2 "Gesellen" entdeckt habe. Sie waren ganz am Bildrand, ich habe sie bei der Aufnahme gar nicht gesehen!

Um welche Wesen es sich hierbei handelt, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Rechts unten könnte eine Mückenlarve sein. Links bei der Schnecke vielleicht eine Art Wasserspinne? Weiss es vielleicht jemand?

Bild 2 müßte eine "__ Frühe Adonislibelle" (Pyrrhosoma nymphula) sein. Sie ist ca. 3-4cm lang mit überwiegend rotem Leib.


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



bernd1 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht eine Art Wasserspinne? ...



__ Spinnen haben 8 Beine. Das ist eine __ Wasserläufer-Larve.
Darf ich das Foto - mit Hinweis auf den Ersteller - für unser Lexikon benutzen?


----------



## FBeer (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Erstmal vielen Dank für das positive Feedback  - Hier noch ein paar Aufnahmen aus meinem Portfolio:


----------



## bernd1 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

@ Blumenelse:
Ja, das Foto darst Du gerne verwenden


----------



## bernd1 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

@ Blumenelse, Christine
hier das Bild der __ Wasserläufer-Larve ohne die anderen Mitbewohner. Such Dir einfach aus, was besser gefällt oder nimm einfach beide.


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Danke Bernd! Das Foto ist jetzt[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/23/] hier[/URL] verewigt.


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus 

WoW da sind ja super Bilder dazu gekommen

Möchte auch mal wieder was zeigen ...

Moossporen auf einem Stein am Teichufer. Im Hintergrund das Teichwasser
 

Farn-Entrollung
 

__ Küchenschelle ... auch die "Kleinen" wollen noch ins Licht


----------



## Limnos (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Die tollen Bilder haben meinen Ehrgeiz angestachelt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Makroten

@ Wolfgang: Schön ... 

Heuer hat der Einzug der Erdkröten etwas später begonnen

Es waren drei männliche Exemplare da, wobei einer immer noch da ist
   

Etwas später kam ein __ Grasfrosch, der auch schon wieder weg ist


----------



## pema (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

hallo Helmut,
also dein Moossporen sind super

petra


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Danke Petra

Na dann mach ich mal weiter ...

In den letzten Tagen sind viele "Frühe Adonislibellen" geschlüpft.

     

Wie schaut es eigentlich bei Euch aus ?


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Helmut,



Digicat schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich bei Euch aus ?



So...

PS: Ich hab mich in das Moossporenfoto verliebt, das ist bildschön, darf ich das als Desktophintergrund haben?


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Gerne Elschen ...

_*So*_ ... Ich glaub ich werde alt ...


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Nein, Helmut, Du bist nur entwöhnt


----------



## FBeer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hier ein paar Libellenbilder für Euch :


----------



## Gunnar (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...tolle Bilder hinzugekommen!!!
Frank, einfach nur Spitze...ich muß am Wochenende auch mal wieder welche machen


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus

Super Frank ... 

mir vielleicht schon ein bisserl zu Surreal angehaucht.
Aber das ist Geschmacksache ...

Ich hätte da noch eine Fliege


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

hi Frank,
welche Gattung ist denn auf dem ganz rechten Bild zu sehen?
Schaut klasse aus!


----------



## Conny (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



blumenelse schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab mich in das Moossporenfoto verliebt, das ist bildschön, darf ich das als Desktophintergrund haben?


Seit wann hast du denn einen HF-Monitor 
Vll hat Helmut auch ein QF 



Schöne Bilder sind hier wieder zusammengekommen 
Gemeiner Totengräber (Necrophorus vespillo)


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus

Sehr schön Conny 

Leider habe ich kein Querformat von den Moossporen ... 

Mal schauen wie sie am WE aussehen ...


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



Conny schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du denn einen HF-Monitor




Hab ich nicht, aber ich (und meine Augen) haben die Icons lieber rechts und links auf einfarbigem Grund und nur in der Mitte ein Bild zum dran freuen...

PS: Dein Totengräber  hat sich aber irgendwie vertan, oder?


----------



## FBeer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> hi Frank,
> welche Gattung ist denn auf dem ganz rechten Bild zu sehen?
> Schaut klasse aus!



Vielen Dank! - Das ist eine dieser ganz kleinen __ Libellen, die genaue Gattung kann ich leider nicht benennen...


----------



## pema (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
einmal Biene bei der Mahlzeit - einmal Pflanze bei der Mahlzeit.
petra


----------



## Conny (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Frank und Eva-Maria,

das könnte eine männliche Kleine Binsenjungfer (Lestes virens) sein.

Hallo Helmut,

die Fliege gefällt mir sehr gut, dieser geschwungene Ansitz passt


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

hi Conny,
danke für die Info... wär' ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## FBeer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Ah Gunnar ist auch ein Freund alter Gläser  Glückwunsch zum Elmarit, feine Linse! Conny, Glückwunsch zum MPE, da träum ich immer noch von 

Hier ein Moosbild, etwa 2:1, erreicht indem ich einen Raynox-250 Anacromaten vor mein 100mm Macro geklemmt habe. Beleuchtung LED Strahler, Stativ, Fernauslöser, Spiegelvorauslösung:

Hmm, dasOriginalbild ist kanckscharf, scheinbar fummelt die Forensoftware noch an den Bildern rum...


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Frank

Starkes Moosbild 

Eigentlich pfuschen alle Foren-SW gleich rein ... 
Mußt ein bisserl progressiver Schärfen ...

[OT]Darf ich fragen mit welchem Equipment du unterwegs bist ?
Dürfte wohl Canon sein, welche Cam ?
Leider sind keine Exif`s im Moosbild[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Da werfe ich gleich noch eine Blutzikade (Cercopidae) hinter her ...

 

Bei der Bildgestaltung bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es paßt ...
Vielleicht ist sie zu mittig ...


----------



## FBeer (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Frank
> 
> Starkes Moosbild
> 
> ...



Ich hab zu gross reingestellt, die Forensoftware verkleinert dann ohne nachschärfen...Beim Moosbild wars noch eine Canon 500D, mit 100mm/f2.8 USM Macro, + Raynox 250 Anachromat. Macros mach ich heut meist mit der 5D Mark II an der ich auch viele alte Gläschen habe. Daneben hab ich noch ne Nikon D7000.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Danke Frank 

Wennst Forumskonform verkleinerst, max.1000px längste Kante und 240Kb schwer, dann klappts auch mit der Schärfe ...

 
Faulbaumbläuling auf __ Goldregen in 4m Höhe
Pana G5 + Pana 100-300 @ 300mm (=600mm Kb) freihand


----------



## Limnos (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Die Makroausbeute des Tages. Das letzte Bild ist zugegebenermaßen indiskret!


----------



## koile (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Makroausbeute  vom TT 2013 
                        beim Spaziergang !


----------



## Gunnar (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Sind ja wieder tolle Makros hinzugekommen.

Nach dem radikalen Rückschnitt unseres __ Feuerdorn im letzten Jahr hat dieser so viele Blüten wie noch NIE angesetzt. Das wird im Herbst eine Augenweide werden!

...hier  ein Teil der Blüten:

   

...und das wird hoffentlich alles Orange...


----------



## derseeberger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Die erste am neuen Hängetöpfchen

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Limnos (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Neue "Makro"Ernte

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derseeberger (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Ich Heute mal auch

 

 

 

 

alles an einem Busch alte Züchtung hat geduftet ohne Ende.

Dann noch Quer durch den Kundengarten

     

Gruß Thomas


----------



## koile (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Super Flugwetter für Brummis !


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo....
Auch von mir ein paar Bilder
Viele Grüße aus dem nördl. Umland von Berlin
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
der (vielleicht) erste Blick eines Minifrosches - einen Teil seines Kaulquappenschwänzchens hat er noch - in die große weite Welt
Aber erst mal nur mir einem Auge

petra


----------



## derseeberger (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

robbte bei uns am Terrassenpfosten hoch

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Thomas,

ich denke, das ist eine fast erwachsene Raupe des Schwammspinners.


----------



## Gunnar (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...der wollte unbedingt auf den Chip
Bild ist 1:1 mit Makroconverter


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallöchen
1. Bild: Fingerhutmutation
2. Bild meine Lieblingsmohnblüte
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

hi Gunnar,
für den Gebrauch eines Converters.... sehr gutes Foto!

Hi Goldkäferchen,
solch' eine Mutation habe ich noch nie gesehen,
danke für's Zeigen!
Und Dein Lieblingsmohn.... kann ich gut verstehen!
Tolle Farbe!!!


----------



## Stadtkind (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...von mir auch noch ein Blümchen zur Nacht....

 

da ich mir die Namen von Pflanzen selten merke - lateinisch schon gar nicht - kann ich Euch leider
nicht sagen was es ist.
Bin mir aber sicher der Eine oder Andere hier weiß Bescheid.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

moin zusammen,
gestern mal ein wenig "geübt"


----------



## Limnos (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Hier ein paar neue "Makronen"

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## fermate (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Zur Zeit halte ich dauernd nach Babyfischen Ausschau.
Ich sehe sie schon überall ...
sogar im __ Gottesgnadenkraut habe ich welche entdeckt.

 

Doch wirklich, wenn man ganz nah rangeht, erkennt man die kleinen Fischchen:

 

Hihihi 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Springmaus (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,


Doch ich seh sie auch 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## derseeberger (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Habe da auch mal wieder einige


----------



## koile (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Kornblumen  ( blau ) ?
Ich habe sie auch in weiß und in dunkelrot  gesehen !


----------



## koile (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Moschusbock (Aromia moschata ) Männchen


----------



## Limnos (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Blüten vom __ Froschlöffel, __ Froschbiss und __ Venusfliegenfalle,  Hummel auf Kugeldistel


----------



## fermate (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
schöne Fotos, das Hummelbild gefällt mir sehr, ich mag die Farben und das stachelig-weiche unten und oben.

Sind das Ausschnitte oder tatsächlich fürs Forum verkleinerte Makros?
Benutzt du eine besondere Makrolinse?

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

moin zusammen,
auf der Kugeldistel ist derzeit richtig was los...
 

und beim Nachbarn, auf dem verwilderten teil des Grundstücks
steht dieser Wiesen-Bärenklau


----------



## pastamaker (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Bei so schönen Fotos hier, möchte ich auch mal etwas zu beitragen 
Die Libelle ist vor kurzen geschlüpft und landete zum Trocknen auf einem kleinen __ Essigbaum. Das passte farblich alles perfekt. Das "Passfoto" der Libelle ist ein 100% Crop.

Sonnige Grüße,

Ulf


----------



## Limnos (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

@ Ulf

Tolle Aufnahmen!  Zwei Fragen: Sind die Aufnahmen mit einem Makroobjektiv gemacht? und: Ist die zweite eine Ausschnittsvergrößerung der ersten?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pastamaker (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Danke )
Zu Deinen Fragen: 
1) Ja, ich habe die Aufnahme mit einem Micro-Nikkor 60 f/2.8, einem sehr schönen (wie ich finde) Makroobjektiv gemacht. 
2) Ja, der Kopf der Libelle stammt aus dem ersten Foto und wird in 100% Bildgröße gezeigt.

Sonnige Grüße,

Ulf


----------



## Michael H (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo
Hätte da auch was Schönes beizutragen , das Bild hab ich im Urlaub in Kroatien gemacht .
Keine Ahnung was das ist , ich weiß nur es Fliegt und Nervt Morgens beim Frühstück.


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Eure OT-Diskussion über die EXIF-Daten habe ich mal verschoben:
:move https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39979


----------



## Deuned (29. Juli 2013)

* Hechtkraut hat Besuch!*

So lecker kann der Nektar vom Hechtkraut sein.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## einfachichKO (30. Juli 2013)

*Hoher Besuch am Pflanzenteich*

Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber den Besuch von diesem Gesellen im Pflanzenteich möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Stadtkind (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

@ Horst - ein __ Salamander - das hast Du aber Glück.


Von mir auch noch paar Aufnahmen von Gestern.
*
Endlich Regen- Spinnenfaden/Blatt mit Wassertropfen*
   

*Gut getarnt*
 
*
Keine Ahnung wie der heißt*
 

*Blüte von diesen "Steinkakteen"*
 

Und hier noch ein schillernder __ Käfer beim heimlich "smoken"


----------



## Deuned (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Eine Stockrosenblüte hat Besuch.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## einfachichKO (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Ja Petra, ein __ Feuersalamander, ich weiß, steht unter Naturschutz und ist sehr selten geworden.

Deine Fotos sind Klasse, machst Du das nur Hobbymäßig oder Beruflich? Wer ist s&s Pictures? Ist das Deine Firma?


----------



## Limnos (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Das stach mir ins Auge !

1) Exuvie einer Großlibelle (Aeschna)
2) Blüte der __ Venusfliegenfalle
3) Hummel auf Blauweiderich
4) Aptenia cordifolia
5) Feuerwanzen- Nymphen (Pyrrhocoris apterus

MfG.
Wolfgang)


----------



## Gunnar (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...Bilder vom Sonntag

Wie heißt die Blume auf Bild 1 ????


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi Gunnar,
auf Bild 1 ... schaut aus wie ein "blauer Agapanthus"


----------



## Gunnar (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

...passt, Danke Eva-Maria


----------



## Deuned (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hektische Betriebsamkeit!

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

... schwer was los auf Deinen Blüten,
toll eingefangen


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

... Aug' in Aug' mit einer Hummel


----------



## Deuned (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Tolles Foto 

Aber als alter Fotofreak würden mich die technischen Daten(EXIF)wie Kamera.Objektiv usw. interessieren.
Wäre es nicht toll,wenn man hier immer die Daten angeben würde,ich fände es hilfreich.

Oder bin ich nur zu dumm die EXIF-Daten eurer Fotos auszulesen

Wenn ja bitte ich um Tipps,wie es geht.


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Bernd



> Oder bin ich nur zu dumm die EXIF-Daten eurer Fotos auszulesen



Nö, da hat Eva-Maria wohl die Exifs nicht mitgenommen 

Würde mich aber freuen wenn du den Schmetterlings-Thread mit "Beleben" würdest ...


----------



## Deuned (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Gunnar,

hier siehst du meine blaue und weiße *Agapanthus*,die gerade Besuch haben 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



Deuned schrieb:


> Hallo Eva-Maria!
> 
> Tolles Foto
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

den Wunsch nach den EXIF Daten mit anzugeben hatte ich auch vor kurzem schon angeregt, denn ich weiß das die Forensoftware oft die Daten einfach abschneidet.
Dazu gibt es auch schon einen eigenen Thread


----------



## Gunnar (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



Deuned schrieb:


> Hallo Gunnar,
> 
> hier siehst du meine blaue und weiße *Agapanthus*,die gerade Besuch haben
> 
> Gruß Bernd



Hallo Bernd
....tolle Bilder ...mit schönen Planzen - gefallen mir sehr!


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus 

@ Bernd: schöne Bilder 

Ich konnte heute einen _Dunkelblaue Laufkäfer (Carabus intricatus)_ makrotisieren ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



einfachichKO schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> den Wunsch nach den EXIF Daten mit anzugeben hatte ich auch vor kurzem schon angeregt, denn ich weiß das die Forensoftware oft die Daten einfach abschneidet.
> Dazu gibt es auch schon einen eigenen Thread



Ich habe nix abgeschnitten,
meine EXIFs werden normalerweise immer mitgeliefert...


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Eva-Maria

[OT]Kann es sein das dieses Hummelbild zu groß gewesen ist ?

Vielleicht von mir ein bisserl weit hergeholt, aber im Dateinamen steht was von 1280 ... [/OT]


----------



## Conny (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

dann muss ich doch auch einmal wieder ein Bild hochladen.
Bevor jemand sucht, ich habe meine Exifs seltenst dran 
Blende 3.5, ISO 640, 1/180, Freihand


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Sehr schönes Bild Conny
Hier mal ein paar Makros vom letzten und diesem Jahr.
petra


----------



## Limnos (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

@ Petra: Ganz tolle Aufnahmen. Sicher mit Makro-objektiv! Ich würde es auch mehr benutzen, aber ich kann mit dem optischen Sucher nicht mehr gut erkennen, ob es scharf ist.

Hier etwas, was in meinem Garten kreucht und fleucht, sind mit einer Compaktkamera gemacht, auf deren Autofocus sowie Display-Abbildung ich mich einigermaßen verlassen kann. Anschließend Ausschnittsvergrößerung.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
danke für das Kompliment
Die Fotos sind übrigens nicht mit einem Makro gemacht worden (ich habe immer noch keines), sondern einfach nur mit meiner kleinen Lumix Compaktkamera im Makromodus. Das Problem mit dem Scharfstellen im optischen Sucher kenne ich (nebenbei) leider auch schon zur Genüge
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,
Ist schon toll, was da alles so kreucht und fleucht!
Auch ein paar Bilder von mir.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Noch mehr Kreuchend-Fleuchendes.

Für alle die, die meinen, ohne Makroobjektiv brauchte man gar nicht erst mit Makrofotografie anzufangen: Ich mache (fast)alle meine Makrobilder mit Kompakt- oder Bridgekamera. Vorteile:
Wenn man ein Zoomobjektiv hat, braucht man nicht so nah ran, und man kann den Bildausschnitt unabhängig von der Entfernung wählen. Was an Vergrößerungsmaßstab fehlt, kann man durch Ausschnittsvergrößerung mit einem Bearbeitungsprogramm wettmachen. Aus größerer Distanz ist die Schärfentiefe höher, Man braucht nicht zu befürchten, dass der eingebaute Blitz bei voll ausgefahrenem Objektiv einen Schatten wirft. Man braucht keinen externen Blitz, der oft Zweige bewegt, wenn man nah an das Objekt ranmuss, wodurch man viele Tiere verscheucht. Aber wichtiger als das Equipment ist das Auge, das erst das Objekt überhaupt bemerkt und dann auch erkennt, dass es interessant ist. Da die Bilder aber oft Details zeigen, die man sonst erst mit Lupe oder Mikroskop sichtbar machen könnte, sind "makrofotografierte" Objekt schon meist von vornherein interessant.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
also zumindest bei einem kann ich dir 100%-tig zustimmen:
das Wichtigste beim Fotografieren ist das Auge...ein gutes  Motiv zu erkennen...das schafft noch keine - und sei sie noch so teuer - Kamera alleine.
petra


----------



## Deuned (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,,
auch ich bin inzwischen zu einer Bridgekamera gekommen und kann nur bestätigen,man muss nicht unbedingt eine Objektivsammlung haben.So war es bei mir früher inklusiv Makroobjektiv und Ringblitz.
Heute habe ich mit einer Kamera von 24 mm bis 624 mm alles in einem Objektiv inklusiv der Option Makroaufnahmen aus 1 cm Entfernng zu machen.
Gerade beim Teich kommt man ja nicht immer so nah an das Objekt des Fotografen heran,da ist dann eine Makrooption bis zu 3 m sehr hilfreich.
Eine Makroaufnahme ist immer etwas tolles,denn so manches Mal  stelle ich erst beim Anschauen auf dem Monitor Dinge fest,die ich so mit bloßem Auge gar nicht gesehen haben!
(Deshalb sitze ich auch oft zum Erstaunen der Nachbarn mit einem Fernglas an meinem Teich...

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Wolfgang,
CHAPEAU!!!!! 
Ich bin mehr als beeindruckt!


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Petra,

ganz große Klasse, Deine Bilder. 

Hier habe ich ein paar fleißige Hummeln in einer __ Stockrose

     

oder auch im __ Lavendel

 

liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Limnos (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Insektejn und Blumen sind immer dankbare Objekte: 
1.) __ Wasserminze
2.) __ Eibisch
3.) __ Vernonie
4.) Schwebfliege auf Knopfbusch
5.) Prachtwinde
6.) Giftbeere

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Rainer,
die Hummel im __ Lavendel sieht toll aus - einfach schöne Farben
@ Wolfgang
Du hast immer so schöne und nicht alltägliche Pflanzen, die du fotografieren kannst. Da kommt dann schon mal Neid auf
petra


----------



## RainerSchm (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Danke Dir Petra.

Übrigens, auch ich verwende eine Bridgekamera (Sony HX100V) mit 27 bis 810 mm Brennweite (Kleinbildformat). Damit finde ich, habe ich die unterschiedlichen Situationen für ein schönes Foto optimal im Griff. Und die Qualität kann sich meiner Meinung nach auch sehen lassen. 

Die Bildqualität lässt sich im Optimalfall durch eine perfekte Kombination von Kamera und Objektiv wohl noch weiter steigern. Mir ist jedoch die Flexibilität noch wichtiger als eine Top-Bildqualität. 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## VolkerN (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich gestern auch mal wieder ein bissl mit dem Thema Makro-Fotografie beschaeftigt. Hier ein paar Bilder von einer Biene ¿ (Ironie) an einer unsrer Margeritenstauden. 

Ich dachte immer Bienen haben die Vereinsfarben vom BVB  ...diese scheint sich nicht dran zu halten ...oder wars gar keine Biene ?


----------



## pema (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Volker,
für mich sieht diese 'Biene' eher nach "Puck" der Stubenfliege aus
petra


----------



## nik (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine "BVB-Fliege" und einen aufgescheuchten, halbwüchsigen __ Grasfrosch. Eigentlich war die Fliege das Motiv, aber die Fetthenne ist viel schöner. 

 

   

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Dieter_B (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal einer meiner ersten Macroaufnahmen, ist ein auschnitt.


----------



## einfachichKO (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Zum Thema schwarz-gelb kann ich auch was beisteuern...meine __ Wespenspinne in BVB-Vereinsfarben gestern am Teich, mit Kinderstube...
Die Aufnahme hab ich mit meinem Smartphon gemacht und kann daher vielleicht nicht ganz mit den hier anderen Aufnahmen mithalten, aber ich finde es trotzdem ein recht interesanntes Motiv.


----------



## RainerSchm (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Dieter,

geniale Aufnahme 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Dieter_B (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



RainerSchm schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> geniale Aufnahme
> 
> ...



Danke, war mein erster Versuch mit dem 40mm.
Wollte eigentlich schauen ob die Hummel Milbenbefall hat oder ob das Pollen sind.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir Hummeln mit Milbenbefall.
Hoffentlich kann ich jetzt im Herbst draußen noch einige Makros mit dem Objektiv machen.
Und als Ausschnitt aus dem Original noch eine gute Qualität.
Aber ich übe noch.


----------



## HannesDerZweite (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo

Habe auch was Schwarzgelbes, eine Wespe beim Wasserfassen.


----------



## RainerSchm (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Dieter,

wenn so ein Bild schon beim Üben rauskommt, dann bin ich auf Dein Meisterstück gespannt...

Herzliche Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Dieter_B (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Rainer,
Danke, aber das dauert noch, habe sehr wenig zeit zum Fotografieren.
Das war wirklich ein glückstreffer.
Habe ja früher mit ner analogen fotografiert, aber muß mich jetzt in die digitalfotografie einarbeiten, habe die Kamera erst seit Mai und mir jetzt das 40 mm Micro zugelegt und eingestellt.
Jetzt kann ich so langsam an die Bildgestaltung gehen.
Denn hier gibt es ja schon einige profies von denen man sich so einiges abgucken kann.
Aber mal sehn wenn ich welche habe stelle ich diese hier ein.


----------



## Conny (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

und hier etwas ganz Anderes, eine Qualle aus dem Basler Zoo


----------



## pema (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

@ Conny

Wunderschön

petra


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Conny

Ganz großes Kino ...

Gefällt mir 

Wenn ich an den Tiergarten Schönbrunn denke die im Aquariumhaus auch ein verspiegeltes  Quallenaqua pflegen, war es sicher nicht einfach.
Aus eigener Erfahrung ist es verdammt schwer eine scharfe Qualle ablichten zu können.


----------



## Limnos (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Das schöne Frühherbstwetter lockte gleich drei verschiedene Hummelarten auf die Sonnenblumenblüte.

MfG.-
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

boah, klasse Foto, Wolfgang


----------



## Conny (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

hier das Innenleben einer Sumpfgladiole.
Sie hat nun schon 2 Winter überlebt und bringt dieses Jahr 2 Blütenstände


----------



## Dieter_B (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Na Conny, näher drann gehts wohl nicht was
Kannst Du davon noch ein Ausschnitt rausziehen.
Also noch etwas vergrößern.


----------



## Conny (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Dieter,
wie groß hättest du es denn gerne?
Das war eine 4:1 Aufnahme, mit dem MPE kann ich bis 5:1.
Da es eine Vollformat Kamera ist, mit RAW in 21MB aufgenommen und dieses Bild ohne Beschnitt war, 
könnte ich bis zu 50% beschneiden und es reicht noch für ein Web-Bild wie dieses hier 

 

Wenn bei uns nicht dauernd der Wind pusten würde,
hätte ich noch eine ganze Menge solcher Bilder 
aber bei diesem ABM geht es um <1mm Bewegung und es ist unscharf.


----------



## Dieter_B (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Danke, die Größe reicht.

Das Problem mit dem Wind kenne ich, wir haben hunderte von Blüten im 
Garten, aber der Wind.

Und Zeit fehlt auch leider.

Danke für dir Verrgößerung.


----------



## Limnos (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Hier ist mal wieder was zum Raten. Soviel sei verraten: hier fruchtet ein wohlbekannter Stauch, der im Mai rosa blüht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hi

Ich löse mal das vorige auf: es ist eine Magnolie, die da fruchtet. Ich habe das selbst zum ersten Mal beobachten können. Hier nun ein paar neue aktuelle Makros:

1 __ Krötenlilie,    2 Riesenknöterich,    3 Kapuzinerkresse,     4 Hainaster,    5 Roter Wiesenklee,    6 Spitzwegerich,    7 Weidenröschen,  8 Präriekerze,


----------



## pema (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
dein Weidenröschenbild ist wirklich toll 
petra


----------



## Finalein (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

toll Super Bilder, gaaaaanz toll.

Das Weidenröschen sieht wirklich toll aus.
Gruß Lia


----------



## Conny (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr war ich das 1. Mal mit der Kamera in den Pilzen.
Es wird nicht langweilig mit diesem Hobby, es gibt immer etwas neues zu entdecken.

  die eher klassische Version

  Quadrat passt auch zu Pilzen

  gewagt, aber mein Lieblingsbild


----------

